# [Umfrage] Steelbooks



## Nickles (19. Februar 2015)

Hey, mich interessiert wie ihr zu Steelbook Versionen von Spielen steht?
Ich kann denen durchaus etwas abgewinnen.
Es ist etwas ''besonderes'', ist dabei noch funktional (=Stabiler als Standard Plastik Hülle) und fühlt sich wertig(er) an.
Insofern intressieren mich Steelbooks durchaus.
Dabei sind sie jedoch Handlicher und uniformer als diese ganzen Riesigen Special Edition Boxen
also [X] Ja

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## BertB (19. Februar 2015)

wenns welche gibt, dann freuts mich,

bisher waren die jeweils nicht mal teurer, wenn ich eins ergattert hab,
meist aber limitiert


----------



## Cinnayum (19. Februar 2015)

Wie soll ein Steelbook in die Steam Bibliothek passen?...


----------



## BertB (19. Februar 2015)

indem man bei im laden gekauften spielen trotzdem oft bei steam authentifizieren muss


----------



## S754 (19. Februar 2015)

Ich kauf mittlerweile nur noch Keys bzw. bei Steam und kann mir so überteuerte "Steelbocks" sparen. Wenn ich noch ein Datenträger kaufe, dann die normale Version und auch nur, wenn das Spiel groß ist und ich keine Lust habe, das herunterzuladen.


----------



## Nickles (19. Februar 2015)

Hier noch ein mmn genialer Tipp für alle die Gleichzeitg die Vorteile eines Downloads mit einem Steelbook zum günstigen preis kombinieren wollen.
Günstigen Steam key holen, spiel installieren
Dann Steelbook leerhülle zb hier unter 5 euro ink Versand holen: Crysis 3 Steelbook ohne Spiel PC Xbox360 PS3 *NEU OVP* 5030932109590 | eBay

In diesem Szenario haben wir den Key für 4,99 und das Stellbook für 4,95
2 DVDs 50 cent
Also ne schöne Steelbook Version mit Instant Software Lieferung und Physikalischem Datenträger als Backup für Unter 11 Euro 

Konsequenz:
Vorteil der Instant Lieferung als Download
Günstiger als Steelbook Volledition für 50+ euro
Schönes Steelbook im Regal.
Übrigens könnt ihr ja eure Steam Spiele per sichern Funktion ua auf DVDs brennen.
Die könnte ihr dann ins Steelbook legen


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Februar 2015)

An und für sich sind die schön,  aber der meist sehr deftige Aufpreis hält mich doch meist davon ab sie zu nehmen.  

Und natürlich auch der Umstand, dass ich mittlerweile zu >90% nur noch Keys kaufe ...


----------



## XT1024 (19. Februar 2015)

Nö, wozu?
Noch mehr unnötige Ressourcenverschwendung.  Und ja, diese normalen DVD Packungen könnten auch 1/3 kleiner sein.
1x öffnen, installieren, in den Schrank legen und nie wieder anrühren.

Ich setzt mich aber auch nicht Stunden vor einen Schrank oder Regal und... sehe mir Spieleverpackungen an. 
Aber erlaubt ist, was Spaß macht!


----------



## BertB (19. Februar 2015)

also leeres steelbook würd ich jetzt keins kaufen, (müsste das spiel dann schon extrem verehren)

aber wenns im laden eins gibt, was ich eh will,
immer gern


----------



## br34ker (19. Februar 2015)

In Zeiten von Steam für mich auch unnötig geworden.  Ich habe die Games auch lieber in der Online-Bibliothek als im Regal als Staubfänger. Zumal der Download auch schneller ist als einen Tag auf die Post zu warten (Passender Internetanschluss vorausgesetzt)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2015)

Beim Spiel für mich eher unwichtig, selbst bei Filmen lege ich da keinen gesteigerten Wert drauf


----------



## 14Hannes88 (19. Februar 2015)

Bei Spielen hole ich mir gerne mal Steelbooks oder Limited Editions... sehen einfach besser aus im Regal

Ne mal im ernst... meistens nur wenn es Spiel ist was ich unbedingt spielen will oder wo ich nen FAN von bin. Beispiel: Ist zwar kein Steelbook, aber letztens erst habe ich mir die Kyrat Edition von Far Cry 4 geholt.

Bei Filmen ist es so eine Sache: Wenn ich mir sicher bin das ich den Film öfters als nur einmal ansehen werden, dann ja, ansonsten nicht. Aber da muss der Film auch richtig episch sein.


----------



## MadMax127 (24. Februar 2015)

Kommt im drauf an. Wenn's eins meiner Lieblingsspiele ist gerne (AC z.B.) aber generell kauf ich mir nur die Keys


----------



## ein_schelm (24. Februar 2015)

Ich besorg mir mittlerweile alles über die bekannten Online-Plattformen...


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Februar 2015)

Bei Filmen ja, der Großteil der heutigen produzierten Spiele ist/wäre mir es aber gar nicht mehr wert, ehrlich gesagt...


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Februar 2015)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Bei Filmen ja, der Großteil der heutigen produzierten Spiele ist/wäre mir es aber gar nicht mehr wert, ehrlich gesagt...



Ich finde schon dass noch sehr hochwertige Spiele erscheinen.  Nur sind das nicht zwangsläufig die mit der größten Medienpräsenz, den höchsten Verkaufszahlen oder dem höchsten Preis.  Und man muss sie suchen ...


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Februar 2015)

Nun gut das ist natürlich subjektiv, ich für meinen Teil halte von aktuelleren Spielen nicht allzu viel, stecke aber auch nicht mehr so in der Materie, um alle Indie-Games und Konsorten zu kennen und zu testen. Der Hexer könnte ein Kandidat werden, aber das muss sich erst noch zeigen. Das letzte hochwertige Spiel in meinen Augen war/ist Skyrim, und das ist schon ne Ecke alt. Aber wie gesagt - subjektiv.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Ich besorg mir mittlerweile alles über die bekannten Online-Plattformen...



So viele Festplatten würde ich nicht unterbringen können und ich will zu jeder Zeit auf alles zugreifen können in bester Qualität


----------



## Dee7734 (24. Februar 2015)

Finde Steelbooks um einiges besser (optisch und im *Notfall*). Gut bei PC Spielen wird zu 90% digital gekauft (grade beim Summer / Wintersale). Filme und die restlichen 10% kaufe ich möglichst im Steelbook (wenn mich nicht grade die CE interessiert) Die RE2 SE ist bspw. mtlw. das einzige PS1 Spiel, dass nicht im Karton verrottet. Bei Filmen ähnlich im Regal sind ausschließlich CE und Steelbooks, 0815 Hülle (abgesehen von DotD Agento / Romero Cut SE BluRay) oder andere Limitierte Auflagen, der rest wandert schnell in Schränke.  

*Bei einem Rauchschaden leicht abzuwischen und danach geruchsfrei*


----------



## azzih (24. Februar 2015)

Nö Retailspiele sind für mich generell unnötig: Müssen eh aktiviert werden und sind danach wert- und nurtlos. Sprich ich kauf lieber gleich den billigen Key und spar mir dann noch den Platz im Regal. Hüllen sammeln tu ich eh nicht, nur bei Musik...


----------



## Valadur83 (27. Februar 2015)

Grundsätzlich schon, bei Filmen kaufe ich für gewöhnlich auch lieber die Steelbook Version aber die meisten Spiele heute kauft man ja leider eh als Download, daher kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich Steelbooks etablieren könnten - schade eigentlich.


----------



## Helljumper94 (1. März 2015)

Hab ne riesige Halo Sammlung und dementsprechend auch jede Steelbookversion die es zu einem der Spiele/ Filme etc. gab daheim. 
Ansonsten ists mir relativ egal. Auf dem PC kaufe ich mitlerweile eh meist nur noch Games Online(als Downloadversion).


----------

